# Poor fertilisation



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

So... when I contacted the clinic to tell them about the BFN they were a little concerned with the poor fertilisation of the 11 eggs I produced (5 were given to the recipient). Out of the 6, 4 fertilised but only 2 were deemed good enough and put back day 2, this kind of indicated to me it wouldn't work.

I have PCO and hyper stimulated last time, when I fell pregnant with my twins, and now after doing some research I now believe that they were prob scared I'd get ill again so didn't push me.

Maybe I'm grasping at straws but could it be that the eggs weren't mature enough I had no problem with fertilisation last time. Out of the 27 eggs collected, 20 fertilised and we ended up with 7 blastocyst.

Sorry for rambling, has anyone else had experience of this?? x


----------

